

Android Wear: Capitaine Train on your wrist - EmilandDC
https://blog.capitainetrain.com/7356-android-wear-train-tickets

======
wluu
Cool. I like the idea of having a QR code displayed on screen.

Maybe you can do something similar to replace boarding passes for airlines?
Many airlines these days allow you to do a web checkin at home etc.

Anyway, this reminded me that a friend created an app for Google Glass to show
nearby transit options (trains/trams/buses etc) and their departure times.

[https://github.com/longzheng/PTVGlass](https://github.com/longzheng/PTVGlass)

So glasses vs watches?

To be honest, lets pick an arbitrary future date (eg: 5, 10, etc years from
now) what type wearable tech would we be wearing?

~~~
bertil
> Maybe you can do something similar to replace boarding passes for airlines?

I haven't seen it on Android Wear yet, but Norwegian (low cost airline in
Scandinavia) has that on their (iPhone) app. The app is pretty much only that
actually: you can't use it to buy, but you can check-in, see gate information
and have a QR boarding pass.

Actually, the apps of most companies that I've used in the past year (Air
France, Luftansa, Finnair) offer the same.

~~~
bergie
There are two airlines that already provide this on Android Wear: American &
Delta.

------
petercooper
Looks pretty slick.

I must admit, I've been impressed with Android Wear so far. I was cynical but
decided to get one to play with, and even just having notifications on the
wrist comes in handy in so many situations for doing quick triage (while
driving, while in a situation where pulling out a phone would be rude, etc).
Displaying a QR code on the screen to get on a train (or even plane) is a
great idea, and it might not even be long before they can do contactless
payments with NFC..

I think we're still in the early days of this stuff (the Diamond Rio age prior
to the iPod being released, if you will) but I see a lot of promise here.

~~~
on_and_off
Paypal already have an Android Wear app (not my payment solution of choice,
but that's a start). The platform is pretty much what I have been hoping for,
for quite some time : situation triggered glance-able cards. It is not perfect
(as with any v1 platform, even one based on an existing one) but the platform
has a lot of potential. Now I am mostly waiting for fashionable android wear
watches. It looks like the Moto 360 will be the first one of that kind (even
though I fear it might be just a little too big).

------
EmilandDC
Quick video about how it works here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJDiIfynbXw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJDiIfynbXw)

------
Antwan
Vous êtes partout ;)

